# remington spartan crack barrel (single shot)



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive been looking for a single shot trap gun and found a remington spartan 12ga. i am thinking about getting it for $250.00, this seem kinda low to me for a remington. anyone have any experience with this shotgun? heard any good or bad reviews? its made in russia if that means anything. it is a nice looking gun.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have one of the Bikail O/U in 20 gauge and like it alot, I know its not the same gun but probably made by the same people.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

the first time i saw this gun it had a tiny hole on top of the hand grip in the shoulder stock. didnt dawn on me until i looked at it again yesterday. it is missing the thumb safety. think this is why its $250


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

All spartans are bikails made in russia they seem to function OK but not good fit and finish. Remington puts their name on them and adds $$. I would pass.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i looked at a spartan once. and it seemed too big and bulky for my liking.


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

I've got a spartan 310 12ga o/u the finish is ok I got to pick out the one I liked best. Fin feather fur has them on sale for 399. I was looking for a budget o/u for the field and I like how it fits me, I don't wanna carry my beretta in the field any more, I'm a little more at ease beating up the 400 spartan in the field,spartans are bikails made in russia Check out shotgunworld for more info.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

HCF said:


> I've got a spartan 310 12ga o/u the finish is ok I got to pick out the one I liked best. Fin feather fur has them on sale for 399. I was looking for a budget o/u for the field and I like how it fits me, I don't wanna carry my beretta in the field any more, I'm a little more at ease beating up the 400 spartan in the field,spartans are bikails made in russia Check out shotgunworld for more info.


I have got alot of good info from shotgunworld as well, and I bought my bikail 20 gauge for the same reason, dont want to tear up a higher dollar gun.


----------

